# cheapest insurance



## TSG23 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi ,Just bought an R35 and wondering where is best place for quotes on Ins.....my original ins (PW mitsubishi) quoted around 600.. Am an old giffer now 52 and do minimal mileage.
TIA.


----------



## charliegtr35 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm 22 and insured my 2011 GTR for £967


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

So you're a completely different age, pay more, and didn't even say who you're insured with anyway? 

Probably unlikely to get Post Of The Day Award with that one.


----------



## charliegtr35 (Jul 15, 2013)

tath said:


> So you're a completely different age, pay more, and didn't even say who you're insured with anyway?
> 
> Probably unlikely to get Post Of The Day Award with that one.


Ah I thought the gtr forums won't have people like you, but well done.

Its with elephant if that helps you on your quest of excellence.

now noone else comment unless your 52 years old or cyber bell end comments


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss.html?highlight=R35+insurance+simples


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R33 GTR said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss.html?highlight=R35+insurance+simples





As above all the information you need is there


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TSG23 said:


> Hi ,Just bought an R35 and wondering where is best place for quotes on Ins.....my original ins (PW mitsubishi) quoted around 600.. Am an old giffer now 52 and do minimal mileage.
> TIA.


i pay 500 with pace ward mate, could of got it for 400 else where but i like the personal feeling of pace ward I've been with them for yrs in the evo


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

TSG23 said:


> Hi ,Just bought an R35 and wondering where is best place for quotes on Ins.....my original ins (PW mitsubishi) quoted around 600.. Am an old giffer now 52 and do minimal mileage.
> TIA.


Hi,

Feel free to give us a try for insurance if you like.

If you wanted to PM me your contact details I would be happy to arrange for our quotes team to get in touch.

Kind regards
Dan.


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

charliegtr35 said:


> Ah I thought the gtr forums won't have people like you, but well done.
> 
> Its with elephant if that helps you on your quest of excellence.
> 
> now noone else comment unless your 52 years old or cyber bell end comments


Well they tried to stop me coming in cos i'm wearing trainers innit but I put socks over them and they didn't notice. 

And Flux..... They're really good, assuming you like being spoken to like shit and generally shafted.


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Go through them all. Flux 5 or so years did a great price on a highly modified car. However the 34 they really failed in coming anywhere close. 

Just have to shop around...

Flux
Greenlight
A plan
The comparison sites are sometimes good
Money supermarket
Confused

Each person is individual so what works for others don't for some other people!


----------

